# Rear Angulation help



## Midge0413 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have been grooming for 4 years and the way I was taught and everyone that I work with is the old school rounded hip. I would really like to put my standard in a modern cut but am not too sure how to set the hind end. Any help or info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Does the photos in this help?

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/14273-flyingduster-others-help-please.html


----------



## Midge0413 (Sep 14, 2011)

that does help but i need directions on how to achieve it


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Are you looking into blending the hip so it doesn't sick out or are you looking for rear angulation under the tail?


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

this video covers it


----------



## Midge0413 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you so much! Exactly what I needed. I want her to have the point of rump showed off and not just look like a hill on her booty. Lol


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

This video works well with Poodles that have correct tail set & croup. On dogs like my own Spoo I have had to rework the hind end. I have to have more hair in front of his tail to create a "croup" & I have to have hair on the upper side of the "pin" bones to create proper angle. But this is a great video I have it & used it to work my Spoo in the German trim.


----------



## Midge0413 (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't want to do a German trim I just want her butt to look like that. This is the only video that I have seen that is very explanatory. Like k said earlier all we do is the curved hineys I think this looks lots better


----------

